# Bread made from leftovers



## flukx (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi bakers,

I am wondering if anyone also has used leftovers in baking bread. I would be curious to hear any experiments you have done and how they turned out.

For example, I often use leftover cream-based soups (tomato soup, potato soup, etc) for baking bread instead of water, especially in winter as it creates a more savoury bread. I also use leftover beer (on the very rare occasion that this occurs), water from boiled potatoes, rendered fat skimmed from chicken soup or from cooking bacon, etc. 

Anything unique you have tried outside of the ordinary banana bread, zucchini bread, pumpkin bread etc that turned out really well?


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 28, 2008)

Potato water is not an unusual ingredient in many central European breads. Some Italian breads are made with end cuts from hard sausages (eg salami) and other smoked meats.
The crispy byproduct from rendering pork lard is also used in Italian lard bread. Leftover bread can be added to the dough for new batches of bread (eg altus).


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 28, 2008)

Whey from cheese making is also used.


----------



## QSis (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoa! There is such a thing as "lard bread" made with crispy fried pork fat?

Lemme at it!!!!  

Lee


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out the Italian bread bakeries (in some instances Italian bakeries specialize in either bread or pastry) in the Italian section of Boston. Unfortunately many only use chunks of salami in their lard bread.


----------

